# Turkey



## cda (Nov 19, 2012)

Insert your own comment


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2012)

Put 6 of mine on ice sat and now 5 to the freezer--largest to the oven later in the week.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 19, 2012)

Add marmalade topping and bake it in.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 19, 2012)

Pardon me or moo!

Francis


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 19, 2012)

low bidder


----------



## DRP (Nov 19, 2012)

I awoke to the sound of turkeys. Ffteen came over the house this morning when the lapphund woke up to let us know he was on the job. Fourteen are headed for your house... a happy Thanksgiving from the Blue Ridge.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Next in line at the permit counter! "trying to pull a permit" ASAP!


----------



## ewenme (Nov 20, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting my day-after-T-day sandwich of turkey breast, stuffing, and cranberry sauce, with mayo and a bit of cream cheese.


----------



## AegisFPE (Nov 20, 2012)

Going spatchcock this year!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 21, 2012)




----------

